# Bacon salt



## JoAnn L. (Jun 24, 2009)

Has anyone here on DC tried the Bacon Salt yet? I found it on Amazon.( I can't find it in any of the stores here were I live ). They have a lot of different types besides the regular, Jalapeno, Hickory, Allpewood and even Cheddar.  I read their 4 reviews and they seem to like it's taste. They even have a Bacon flavored Lip Balm.


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 24, 2009)

I bought some because we love bacon, and we love salt.  I was so excited to try it, I bought a 3 pack.  Unfortunately, (or maybe not ) I can't even stand the smell of it.  It's at the back of the cupboard, and will probably never see the light of day.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 24, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I bought some because we love bacon, and we love salt.  I was so excited to try it, I bought a 3 pack.  Unfortunately, (or maybe not ) I can't even stand the smell of it.  It's at the back of the cupboard, and will probably never see the light of day.



I don't like it either. I opened it to smell it and have never used it. The hickory smell is overwhelming.  I bought it about 6 weeks ago and just the other day was re-organizing my spices and came across it. I tossed it!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 24, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I bought some because we love bacon, and we love salt. I was so excited to try it, I bought a 3 pack. Unfortunately, (or maybe not ) I can't even stand the smell of it. It's at the back of the cupboard, and will probably never see the light of day.


 
I see they also sell Baconmaise. I did find this in my store but it has a clearance sign on them. It must not be selling. I am sorry to hear about the strong odor that it has. It just sounding like such a wonderful idea. Which flavor did you buy? Maybe the regular one isn't so strong smelling.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jun 24, 2009)

JoAnn L. said:


> I see they also sell Baconmaise. I did find this in my store but it has a clearance sign on them. It must not be selling. I am sorry to hear about the strong odor that it has. It just sounding like such a wonderful idea. Which flavor did you buy? Maybe the regular one isn't so strong smelling.



I haven't seen it in my store yet, but I'll shop around till I do find it. I wanted it for one use only, which is to slather on the tomato sandwich once the tomatoes start showing up at the farmers market (I don't think mine are growing very well this year). Of course I do like BLT's, but sometimes I just want the tomato sandwich, and this might enhance it.

Bob


----------

